# هدف الله من مرورك في تجربة صعبة؟؟



## عبير الورد (11 أكتوبر 2011)

هدف الله من مرورك في تجربه صعبه؟؟؟ 

احيانا نمر بتجارب مؤلمه جدااا قد تكون افتقاد شخص عزيز علي قلبك او
نري اناسا مقربين مننا يخدعونا او افتقاد شغلك وغيره وغيره
وتحس بان الدنيا بقت مظلمه جدااااا والشر حوالينا في كل حته وفي كل مكان بنروحه
وساعات المواجع والضربات تاتي كلها وراء بعضها لحد ما بنصرخ ونقووووول

" لماذا يحدث هذااااااااااااااا؟؟؟ "
اولا: سننافش مع بعضنا هذا السؤال ولكن ابدأ اولا بذكر شواهد من الكتاب المقدس

1- يوسف بن يعقوب: مر بتجربه مؤلمه جداااا اتباع من اعز الناس ليه ب 20 من الفضه تخيل
موقف يوسف وشعوره وهو متباع كعبد ومن اقرب الناس ليه
تخيل لو كنت مكانه ما هو شعورك؟؟؟ 

ونري ان يوسف مع مروره بكل هذا الا ان ظلت مخافة الرب في قلبه وظل الرب هو ملجأه
وتمسك بايد سيده وكان واثق في ان ايد سيده راسمه له خطه عظيمه سوف يراها في حين يأذن الرب
تخيل لو كنت مكانه هل كنت ستلوم الرب لان الحاله تسوء يوم بعد يوم وهل كنت ستمسك بيد الهك؟؟

2- ايوب: مر بتجربه شملت انتهاء كل شئ اولاده، صحته، امواله ، مواشيه كل شئ
والمصايب نزلت كلها فوق دماغه وراء بعضها والحاله من اسوء لأسوء 

تخيل لو كنت مكانه ماذا سيكون شعورك؟؟؟

بالاضافه لكل هذا اصحابه اللي جدفوا عليه واهانوه وفي وقت ما كان محتاج لحد يواسيه كانوا بيلموه
ويقلبه عليه المواجع بالاضافه لزوجته "الجسد الواحد" كانت ضده ولم تساعده
ونري ان ايوب في كل هذا لم ينسي الرب وتذكرهه وتمسك بيده و كان واثق في عمل ايده
وقال "الرب اعطي الرب اخذ فليكن اسم الرب مبارك"
تخيل لو كنت مكانه ماذا ستفعل؟ اتلوم الهك ام لا؟ ستتمسك به وترضي بمشيئته واثق فيه ام لا؟

+في العالم سيكون لكم ضيقات لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم+
لازم هنمر بضيقات ولازم ابليس يحاول يشككنا في الهنا ويخزينا
لكن مش لازم نلوم الله ومش لازم نقع من اي تجربه حتي ان كانت اشد ما يمكن

ان تلوم الله تمنع عمل يده . ان تلوم الله تمنع بركات كثيره آتيه . ان تلوم الله تمكن ابليس من غرضه.
جرب في وقت ضعفك والناس نسياك امسك في ايد سيدك وقوله انت المعين
جرب في وقت حزنك وألمك تمسك بايد سيدك وتقوله انت فرحي وسروري
جرب في وقت ما تمر بتجربه صعبه انك تقولها يا مشكله ليكي اله اقوي منك

حاول تمنع ابليس عدوك ان يتمكن من استخدامك انت كوسيله لجرح قلب يسوع اللي اتصلب لاجلك

لما تمر بتجربه ما اعرف انك غالب بيسوع واعرف ان حياتك ستنتقل من مجد لمجد
لان الحياه تجارب والتجارب ديه هي السلالم اللي بيها بنوصل لمعرفة الله
وبنذوق حلاوته وقد ايه لما بكون واقع ايده بتمسك بيميني وتشيلني وترفعني 
وساعة ما نرضي بمشيئته بدون لوم ونمسك بايده بنلاقيه
يهدي الموج العالي ويرسي السفينه 
ثق في المصلوب وفي حبه ليك وفي عمل يديه

بركة الرب معكم وسلامه لكم ويسوع يعطينا القوه والنجاح والنصره الدائمه علي ابليس


منقـول من موقع ومنتديات العدرا


----------



## soso a (11 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع معزى كتير 

مشكوره 

الرب يباركك حياتك


----------



## عبير الورد (12 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا عزيزتي على مرورك
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*
حاول تمنع ابليس عدوك ان يتمكن من استخدامك انت كوسيله لجرح قلب يسوع اللي اتصلب لاجلك

شكرا للموضوع الجميل جدا جدا
ربنا يباركك
*​


----------



## عبير الورد (12 أكتوبر 2011)

الرب يباركك وشكرا على مرورك الجميل


----------



## إسرافيل (12 أكتوبر 2011)

عبير الورد قال:


> هدف الله من مرورك في تجربه صعبه؟؟؟
> 
> احيانا نمر بتجارب مؤلمه جدااا قد تكون افتقاد شخص عزيز علي قلبك او
> نري اناسا مقربين مننا يخدعونا او افتقاد شغلك وغيره وغيره
> ...


الله عليكـ أمثلة فى منتهى الروعة غفر لكم


----------



## أبو الأجوبة (12 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا الرب يباركك


----------



## angil sky (12 أكتوبر 2011)

*+ المسيح تألم من أجلنا وينبغي أن نتألم معه أيضاً.
 قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث*





​


----------



## عبير الورد (12 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا والرب يباركك على المرور الجميل


----------



## Philoxinos (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*فليمنحنا الربّ قوةّ وصبراً في التجارب المحيطة
ولا يدخلنا في التجارب الداخلية

إلهنا الحبيب نفسه عانى واحتمل الألم والفراق من أقرب المقرّبين إليه
فإن كان وهو غير محتاج قد صلّى، فكم بالحري نحن المحتاجين علينا أن نتمسّك بالصلاة التي هي طوق نجاتنا

شكراً أختي المباركة على الموضوع الروحي المفيد
وليبارك الربّ حياتك
*


----------



## عبير الورد (13 أكتوبر 2011)

الرب يباركك على الاضافة الرائعة


----------



## sparrow (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*جرب في وقت ضعفك والناس نسياك امسك في ايد سيدك وقوله انت المعين
جرب في وقت حزنك وألمك تمسك بايد سيدك وتقوله انت فرحي وسروري
جرب في وقت ما تمر بتجربه صعبه انك تقولها يا مشكله ليكي اله اقوي منك

حاول تمنع ابليس عدوك ان يتمكن من استخدامك انت كوسيله لجرح قلب يسوع اللي اتصلب لاجلك

لما تمر بتجربه ما اعرف انك غالب بيسوع واعرف ان حياتك ستنتقل من مجد لمجد
لان الحياه تجارب والتجارب ديه هي السلالم اللي بيها بنوصل لمعرفة الله*

*ربنا يبارك تعبك *
*كلمات معزيه *


----------



## عبير الورد (13 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك والرب يباركك


----------



## كرستينا كركر (13 أكتوبر 2011)

*موضوع راااااااااااااااائع​​*


----------



## عبير الورد (13 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لمرورك اختي كرستينا
الرب يباركك


----------



## happy angel (17 أكتوبر 2011)

*لما تمر بتجربه اعرف انك غالب بيسوع واعرف ان حياتك ستنتقل من مجد لمجد
لان الحياه تجارب والتجارب ديه هي السلالم اللي بيها بنوصل لمعرفة الله
وبنذوق حلاوته وقد ايه لما بكون واقع ايده بتمسك بيميني وتشيلني وترفعني 
ثق في المصلوب وفي حبه ليك وفي عمل يديه
موضوع معزى جدااا ياقمر
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## عبير الورد (17 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لمرورك والتقييم
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكرك يا اختى الغاليه عبير على المواضيع الجميله ----الرب هو المعلم و التجربه هى الامتحان--- و دائما اقول كم طالب هيذاكر لو مفيش إمتحان وكم طالب هيزاكر بإجتهاد لو الإمتحانات سهله جدا---(غير الدححاحين فقط و لكتهم قله)فالرب يحبنا و عيذنا نذاكر كويس علشان ننجح ----بما ان اكترنا مش بيزاكر غير بالزق --


----------



## عبير الورد (18 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا اختي الغالية على ردك
الرب يباركك


----------

